# Current Pre, Intra and Post Workout Nutrition



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

When dieting for a show it's essential to preserve as much muscle tissue as possible so a few supplements can go along way to helping that and getting the best out of your workouts. The guy's at extreme have always been great at helping me out with competitions and supplements so I thought I'd share what I've been doing the last 16 weeks to ensure I keep the hard gained muscle on my frame.

The preworkout anabolic stack.

Pre Workout 1 hour before training:

35g of almonds and two scoops of extreme nutrition pro-6

why?

Sustained energy released from the healthy fats in the almonds to fuel my workouts and a high protein spike with a sustained protein release to regulated protein synthesis (MPS) and down regulate protein breakdown (MPB) prior to the workout

30 minutes before:

2 Kr evolution capsules 1.5g creatine, 9g of peptide bonded extreme glutamine

why?

Creatine is a metabolic substrate used during short duration high power output type 2 muscle fibre contractions. Taking these tops up my levels and ensures I can workout just as hard from the first to the last minute of every session.

Glutamine is a semi essential amino acid but also a direct substrate for immune cells. this helps avoid post workout immune suppression and provides much needed nutrients to damaged muscles.

Intra workout 10 g of Extreme BCAA

why?

This helps maintain a elevated level of MPS that becomes down regulated during exercise and suppresses MPB, the idea is to stay as anabolic as possible and this helps ensure I don't lose valuable muscle during long hard sessions.

Post Workout

100g of Build and Recover and 2 Kr evolution caps

65g of CHO 25g of Protein as well as high levels of BCAA, Glutamine, Kr-evolution and the BCAA metabolite HMB.

why?

Post workout its essential to replace those lost carbohydrates and spike your insulin levels to negate MPB. A large bolus dose of protein helps with muscle repair while spiking MPS along with BCAA and HMB the additional KR-evoultion helps with recovery replacing those lost phosphate stores following a workout.

So there you have it my workout stack.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice thread Andy.

Now, how would that compare to off season? Or to Joe Public like moi?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice post Andy as always. how would you say 2 spoons full of Liquid Fury pre workout would compare to 1.5g creatine,


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

One of the main active ingredients in liquid fury is kr-evoultion, likewise it's one of the main ingredients in Build and Recover as well. So you could actually get around 3g per workout if you took them both in a day. I tend to take capsules although If I was taking the liquid fury I would avoid the capsules since I'd be getting my daily dose. It's a product I'd be more incline to use in the offseason just because of the sugars in the product, after all your looking to burn as much natural sugar as possible you'd be kind of defeating the point a little by adding some in pre workout if you were cutting.

You could follow a similar routine in the offseason Dorsey, the major difference though is your not restricted by calories so the addition of a larger meal an hour beforehand could elicit the same effect as the preworkout meals. While being in a calorie deficit makes you border line for losing muscle so something like glutamine can give you an extra edge. Off season though when you can eat a ton of calories you can get a large amount of these aminos from solid foods.

BCAA's are vital though as is creatine and build and recover to ensure optimal recovery regardless of the time of year.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

So folks that's what I've been doing as of late, I'd be curious to here if anyone else has a regimented routine they would like to sure or any ideas of how I could tweak this plan. I'm partial to a black coffee and some green tea post workout and a little B vitamin complex is always a good idea thoughts?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

would you say every one should use bcaa??

Specially if diets not brilliant etc.. as i know there not natural produces in your body


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

If your diet's not brilliant renshaw then BCAA will make a difference, but in that instance my advice would be to focus on getting your diet sorted out before you start looking at supplement routines. I always tell people it's a triad bodybuilding: Nutrition, Rest and Training. Nutrition can be broken down even further into supplementation and solid foods, but novices should look towards making sure firstly they rest appropriately, follow a structured training program, eat enough solid foods. Once they've achieved that then it's maybe worth moving onto more advanced nutrition i.e supplements.

I use the Fats fleg pre contest because I'm trying to preserve as much of the carbs in the rest of my diet as possible. I'm only on around 330g per day just now so the additional 30g of fat 10g of CHO and 40 or so grams of protein keep me fuller for longer, otherwise in the offseason I'd jsut take a ton of carbs like your doing.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Personally id have a shake pre workout, during i would have ds craze/liquid fury and some bcaa's if i feel the need, then a shake and some bcaa's with 1000mg vit c post.

But if im honest i find the shake and the pwo stuff does the job, so normally i don't feel the need for bcaa's


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

What's the rationale for the Vitamin C Huxley??? Pre workout it's a complete no no but post workout again, I'm not sure as much as 10 times the American RNI would be any more productive than say 100mg.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

For recovery, i find it reduces any doms and any inflammation i may get from my workouts.

Not to mention dieting down i will be drained so it'll help keep any bugs away.

Only take it post, i feel there's little or no benefit taking pre wo not to mention it might interfere with anything else.

Plus im usually quite stressed from work, it'll do a decent job of bumping down cortisol from my workout.

See im running keto, and cortisol can introduce gluconeogenesis naturally keeping it down would be good for this.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I've read quite a few studies that actually say taking vitamin C would actually reduce your potential for growth. Inflammation is a remodelling phase following a workout, I'd liken the use of Vit C -in an attempt to limit inflammation- to the use of NSAIDS following a workout. In short suppressing redox potential is not recommended since radical damage stimulates the formation of new tissues. if you feel it helps you reduce DOMS then it might well do, but I've yet to read of any clinical trial where they've successfully alleviated muscle soreness through anything but pharmacological intervention. While it's use in the prevention of colds and flu's has long since been discredited. As you can probably tell I don't think much of Vitamin C, or keto diets for that matter, but if you want to continue taking it by all means, I'll happily continue this discussion if you want also. I believing the data for suppression of gluconeogenesis is based on one study, while a keto diet always produces gluconeogenesis regardless of your vitamin C intake.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, it's certainly food for thought.

Awful lot of contradictory studies out there, so i tend to go by trial and error.

Im surprised with vit c reducing growth, i suppose it acts like an nsaid in that it reduces the signals for the body to repair itself.

Anyway i'll bump vit c intake to the late evenings, see if it brings any changes. As for growth well im dieting so wouldn't expect much there.

As for keto, well it's ckd and i use it as it fits in well with my working week, but i will look at just reducing carb intake next time around and see how that goes.

As for cortisol, well i have just taken delivery of some phosphatidyl serine, reportedly very good at reducing it so might help with the diet a bit.

Might buy some rhodiola rosea in the future, i always respond well to that.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well i've taken the phosphatidyl serine, and i have to say i love it im very relaxed right now and finished up all of my chores quick smart.

Andrew your being a natty like myself, id highly recommend you give it a try if not to improve recovery.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Huxley I'll certainly look into those two supplements you suggested.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

andy did you get any sense of wellbeing from reloaded?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's difficult to define Cal, elevated testosterone levels resulted in an increase in the horn, and the improvements in my poundages certainly improved my mood but it's difficult to separate them. A chicken and an egg if you will. I felt good because I could lift more as a consequence of elevated testosterone and improved muscle, or did it simply improve my mood as a consequence of the reload rather than because my poundages were increasing. I couldn't give you an honest answer nut I was happier I was lifting more.


----------



## Gizmo (Jun 16, 2012)

Interesting seeing your pre workout meal and supplments. I currently have a solid meal an hour before containing chicken sweet potato or wholegrain rice , veg and small amount of fat. Do you use solid protein source 'off season' or stick to the extreme protein blend hour before workout then to ?

I to use kre alkalyn 30 minutes before my workout , often with a pre workout drink that i am using . Usaully this will contain caffeine in the past for an energy boost i have used a fat burner here. Do you not use any stimulants pre workout ? Thought during the cutting stage imparticular the stimulants could assist with raising metabolism .

During workout BCAA

Post workout whey isolate , waxy maize creatine , bcaa, leucine and 100mg vitamin c thought it was useful for cortisol control ? dropped glutamine a while back and not looked back didnt seem to do much for me.

Read people using 15g of whey around 15 minutes before workout starts , not sure if this is necessary when eating an hour before and consuming bcaa from start of workout ?


----------

